# Bluetooth Headphones?



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone here have any experience with Bluetooth Headphones out there?
I have a iphone 4S and would like to listen to music occasional on my solo rides in remote areas. 
There are several brands and some are quite expensive.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

chasejj said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with Bluetooth Headphones out there?
> I have a iphone 4S and would like to listen to music occasional on my solo rides in remote areas.
> There are several brands and some are quite expensive.


I've used the Motorola unit that wraps behind the head. Sound is pretty good. The earbuds (the smallest ones) are a little big for me, and fall off easily. Use superglue to keep the tips on the headset. If you have a low cockpit setup the part behind the head can interfere with the back of the helmet. More upright position they are fine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## barefoot40 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have tried the Motorola SD9-HD and the Jabra Sport headphones. I liked the Motorola the best but they started having weird issues with the controls from my sweating. Enough of an issue that I no longer use them. They have been replaced with the Jabra headphones and they have survived an entire year of sweat so far. The battery life is around 3 hours. My mp3 player needs to be fairly close (2-3 feet) for the signal to be reliable though.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been using a set of Jaybird JF4 Freedom Sprint Bluetooth Buds with my iPhone 4S for the past 6 weeks, and they rock! Great sound, easy to sync, and they don't budge...even on long rocky descents.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

i like the plantronics backbeat 930+. not the backbeat go those such and battery runs out quick


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

this is what i use and it works great.

Amazon.com: Motorola SF600 Wireless Sports Headphones - Retail Packaging - Black: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

chrisgardner73 said:


> I've been using a set of Jaybird JF4 Freedom Sprint Bluetooth Buds with my iPhone 4S for the past 6 weeks, and they rock! Great sound, easy to sync, and they don't budge...even on long rocky descents.


Been using these too. Battery life isn't stellar, so just make sure they're fully charged up. Best ones I've used so far though. I mostly use them on the trainer, as I like to hear nature when I'm out on the trail.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

SD10-HD is the model I refer to in my post above.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

bapski said:


> this is what i use and it works great.
> 
> Amazon.com: Motorola SF600 Wireless Sports Headphones - Retail Packaging - Black: Cell Phones & Accessories


Does the part that wraps over the ear cause issues with the helmet on these?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

reamer41 said:


> Does the part that wraps over the ear cause issues with the helmet on these?


ive had no problems. i use it at the gym too.


----------



## OpenLight (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is another option: Amazon.com: Tunebug SH-0000-01 Shake Portable Surface Sound Speaker - Retail Packaging - White: Cell Phones & Accessories

If hearing your surroundings is important.


----------



## .bg. (Mar 28, 2012)

I ride with these daily and love them: Amazon.com: LG Tone Wireless Bluetooth Stereo Headset - Retail Packaging - Black/Orange: Cell Phones & Accessories

They sit on your neck so that they don't shake down like other bluetooth headsets I've tried. This also allows them to function as controls and it has a mic so you can place / accept phone calls and text messages even while your phone is in your pack. They work great for jogging as well. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Rocket bluetooth RF-MAB2.. I like these cause they dont go IN my ear.. I hate having those buds in my ear while i sweat and it gets all plugged up with sweat.. Also-- the company warrenties them through bestbuy.. So if something funky happens(falls or just stops working)-- you go into bestbuy(where you bought them) and you hand them the broken one and they hand you a new pair and out the door you go.. They also have a few sound profiles(more airy sounding/more base/ etc).. They work great for phone calls and stay really well on my head(though i do have them under my helmet staps).. Hope this helps.. Oh and -- they are very light...


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

i wear this most anytime im riding. perfect since its just one ear and i can hear well on the trail still and you can easily adjust the volume on it while riding.

Amazon.com: Motorola ELITE SLIVER Bluetooth Headset - Retail Packaging - Black: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

I ended up getting the Jaybird Bluebud X headphones. They are a little difficult to fit correctly, but sound is pretty good (lacks some base range) but overall are easy to connect up and are living up to their reputation as the high end of bluetooth headphones.


----------

